

When Dan Ariely found the key to human nature - wslh
http://www.haaretz.com/weekend/magazine/when-dan-ariely-found-the-key-to-human-nature-1.422824

======
sgentle
I found this really interesting. I've never seen an interview in this style
before, and I don't know if it's a haaretz thing or just this reporter, but I
liked it.

Most interviews I read feel very polished and on-message; more like a spoken
article than a conversation. This was very raw, and didn't cover much of his
work or have much structure to it. It was more like an old friend coming by to
catch up, and happening to bring a tape recorder.

I feel like I learned a lot more about Dan Ariely as a person than I would
have from a more manicured interview. I knew he'd been burned in an accident,
but I didn't know how badly it affected him. I assumed he was busy, but it
made me empathise with that sense of wanting to do so much and never having
the time.

If nothing else, it's nice to see through the bio on the cover of his book to
something a bit more human.

------
victork2
I like Dan Ariely, I have read his books and they are really insightful and
interesting but this interview was really superficial despite being so long,
there was a lot of ridiculous name dropping at the beginning and I don't feel
I learned something.

~~~
vannevar
Yes, this article makes him sound more like a modern day Uri Geller than a
serious researcher with real insight.

------
olalonde
> The British government has a special office for behavioral economics, and I
> work with them. At the moment we are focusing particularly on taxes − trying
> to get people to be persuaded to pay taxes − and on education.

This is both hilarious and damn scary.

------
instakill
As much as I enjoy Dan Ariely, I think it's important not to think of him as
some kind of demigod that knows all there is to know about human behaviour.

 _How are you affected by the knowledge that our behavior is an open book to
you?_

That question is a very dangerous one, because our behaviour is NOT an open
book to him. There are far too many variables to even count.

------
ameasure
Dan Ariely is one of my favorite authors. He is both incredibly insightful
about human nature and very funny, his first book is one of my favorites.
Wikipedia has a great overview here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictably_Irrational>.

------
Cariapa
I read this great article and bought both his books on Amazon.

I want Dan to read this post and analyze why I did it.

~~~
j-kidd
After reading the article and your comment, I went to watch "Why we think it's
OK to cheat and steal (sometimes)" on youtube, while downloading both his
books with bittorrent.

------
ktizo
The center for advanced hindsight is an awesome title.

